# Roof Line Siding and J-Channel Issue



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Brett_A1 said:


> Was hoping someone could tell me the correct way to install siding on a roof line. I have a long J-channel diagonal run and the siding was installed so the ends are all touching the J-channel. This does not allow water to drain down the J-channel but instead mostly wicking behind the siding ending up concentrating at the other ends. I did review the VSI manual on this and they are not clear if the siding should not be touching the J-channel...only that you should fasten the siding nail that is closest to the roof line at the far end of the nail hem slot, to ensure that siding will expand away from the J-channel. I just had new siding installed and they jammed the siding against the j-channel and all the water is wicking behind it when I water tested it...I had leaks in the past with my old siding because of this. Was not sure if they need to redo this so the siding is not touch the J-channel. I attached some pictures to better explain the issue.


You need more than one posts before the pictures show up.


----------



## Brett_A1 (Jan 8, 2018)

OK...thanks


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Jay trim is not the flashing and should not hold water and I have see instructions for drilling the jay so water just flows thru it at the bottom of a wall.
Your picture is still not there.


----------



## Brett_A1 (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks, my question was on a diagonal run on a roof line. I tried to reattach the pictures to better explain.


----------



## Brett_A1 (Jan 8, 2018)

Here another try an posting the image

https://1drv.ms/i/s!ApSm9M4kXOaYgYUHEUc_kgsBbSMCOQ

https://1drv.ms/i/s!ApSm9M4kXOaYgYUIQcIo7_ihj60fLA


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Brett_A1 said:


> Thanks, my question was on a diagonal run on a roof line. I tried to reattach the pictures to better explain.


There should be a gap at the bottom, the siding should be held up away from the bottom of the J but you could still drill holes and let the water out.

see this.
When vinyl J channel is used at the bottom like this proper flashing is essential especially at the corners. Also; 1/4 inch weep holes should be drilled about 12 inches apart into the J channel only. This will help keep the track dry and prevent accumulation of unwanted 

http://www.summerville-home-inspector.com/content/vinyl-j-channel-used-bottom-holds-water


----------



## Brett_A1 (Jan 8, 2018)

That is what I thought...they need to redo this since the siding is touching the J-channel...the siding needs to be set off the base of the J-channel. 

Is is OK to also drill holes at the bottom on slanted roof line J-channel like mine? 

I searched the web and could not find any images of this or other people with the same issue...which I found surprising with most house having this type of configuration...and I am sure the same issue.


----------



## Brett_A1 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hope this works to post the pictures


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Brett_A1 said:


> That is what I thought...they need to redo this since the siding is touching the J-channel...the siding needs to be set off the base of the J-channel.
> 
> Is is OK to also drill holes at the bottom on slanted roof line J-channel like mine?
> 
> I searched the web and could not find any images of this or other people with the same issue...which I found surprising with most house having this type of configuration...and I am sure the same issue.


I know what you mean about the siding above the roof on an angle and I find no instruction for that. So he should not be able to show you something and say see I did it right.:vs_cool:


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

There should be no wicking. Vinyl shouldn't be touching the channel because of expansion problem but not because of wicking. There is enough space between the siding and channel. If you don't see water draining at the slope's end, that is because that water is probably directed toward the flashing, gutter or corner piece. If you see no water at all, then it is going behind all the trims, behind the siding and over the house wrap (hopefully). With vinyl siding, covering up is the usual practice. You can recall the installer but likely to get several excuses and some valid. Only thing I can think of is give the job to somebody else and pay. Bottom j channel should be draining to open air over some kind of flashing. If you don't like this look, only choice for the installer is to spend time and money or cover up as most jobs go.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Step flashing.


----------

